# Surprise pigeon



## DanaMW86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Can anyone help with a few questions, about a week ago, a random pigeon landed in my backyard, out of nowhere. I've never seen. White pigeon before this. He does not have any type of band on his leg. I have taken him in. I'm not sure on the sex, but I'm assuming he's male. How do I tell if it's a male or female? (it is full grown) I'm also unsure as to what type of breed it exactly is. I researched and researched. Just when I think I found one that looks just like him, a bunch of new options show up that look the same. At first, he was really freaked out and shaking when I found him. He was letting me hold/pet him. I had him in a small cage for about 3 days. I have since then, put clear plastic up around my balcony to keep the temperature down and reduce the wind blowing on him. (I have insalation in the top hole and left to small openings up top for air) I also kept the cage on my balcony (I have it covered fOr privacy) but I left the door open so he could get in and out. I also bout some hay to put in the cage along with an already made nest. He seems in perfect health. (eats all his food and drinks water) I left a water bowl big enough to drink out of or for him to play on (which I have caught a few times) he is such a beautiful bird and so sweet. Although, has his moments where he bobs his head and grunts at me. He seems perfectly comfOrtable with me around. I go on my balcony pretty often to spend time with him. Which I have found, he like when I play classical music. Beethoven especially. He'll swing his head around and try to get closer to the speakers. I've tried playing other types of music, but he doesn't Seem interested. I have also taken it upon myself to name him Marvin. I know... Marvin for a bird. That is the name the instant I looked at him, it immediately poped into my head... Not sure why, but it stuck. So if anyone can help me on any information, it'll be completely appreciated. It will be very helpful. Also will help me to figure out if he needs a name change or not. I would also like to buy a mate to keep him company. Thank you!!


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

I am not an expert but I'm sure there are other people on this forum who can help you with your questions.

What I can say for sure is that you have to *post some pictures / videos of your pigeon* for anyone to even try to guess what breed it is and if it is a male or female.

You probably already found other information about pigeons on this forum and elsewhere, but just in case, here are some posts that may be of interest http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/basic-needs-for-a-pet-pigeon-8752.html and http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-28857.html


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good advice above...an image of your new pal will tell us what kind of pigeon he/she is.

Generally...one cannot sex a Pigeon by appearance (although sometimes an experienced Pigeon person can glean the sex and be more likely to get it right than not). The only sure way to sex is by DNA either bloodtest or feather sample. But this isn't of utmost importance now.

If you were able to catch her/him easily...then she is either an ill Feral or a domestic-bred Pigeon incapable of surviving in the Feral world. Could be a Homer (homing pigeon), could be a King (bred and killed for food), or a Roller or some other domesticated. Fair to say if he/she is OK with a human handling him/her, Marvin is not a Feral.

~ What are you feeding him ?

~ Is there any sign of external injury ? Missing feathers, abrasions, scabs, scratches ?

~ Does he sleep a lot, or often look lethargic with eyes closed or squinting and feathers fluffed or puffed up ?

~ Bobs and grunts are a good sign...that is very Pigeon, and it indicates he is in good spirits and has a bit of attitude...always a good sign.

~ I don't think the balcony idea is a really good one, personally. It seems as if Marvin is somewhat familiar with being handled, so again... he's NOT a Feral. Meaning you wanna take away any chance of escape. He then should really be inside; because inside is warm and he probably could use some warmth to bring down his stress level. Also,Pigeons have an amazing tendency to find the one little means of escape which humans often overlook....a space or opening so small that it seems impossible for a bird to use. 
The last thing we want here is for him to escape again...he's clearly not setup for the Feral world.

~ Lastly...where are you located ? 

If you do some research beforehand, getting a pal for Marvin could be a good idea. Pigeons like the company of other Pigeons. BUT, they can also be quite content with being the feathered member of a human family, also.

If you go the 'get a friend' route, keep in mind that there are soooooo many rescued Ferals in the world that are healthy but unreleasable due to a permanent injury (things such as a hobbled foot or wing or partial blindness) which are looking for homes. Tons of members here keep these sorta Pigeons but there definitely are not enough homes for all. They become quite acclimated to new living arrangements, too. So...adopting an unreleasable Feral is something you can and should consider, as well.


Thank you for caring ! The world needs more people like you !


----------



## DanaMW86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry, I attempted to post a picture along with it last night, but I was using the internet on my phone. I made sure of no escapes, I have any opening (for air) covered with a screen. I didnt notice anything wrong with him. I checked his wings, legs, feet, ran my fingers around his body/neck, everything seems healthy with him. I have some bird seeds that he's been chowing down on. I give him one piece of bread a day. Usualy its completely gone by morning. I gave him some dry oatmeal, as a small treat,he seemed to like that alot. His droppings look normal. Its like a white and dark greenish color. He is always wide eye. At night (because my bed is right by the window) I play some Beethoven (moonlight sonata) and nature sounds. You can see him falling asleep to it. Its too cute. I live around Philly, PA. Im not sure on how to find any of those places. I would love to give another needy bird a home. And give them the company of another bird. Here is his pictures. If it doesnt work, Ill see if it allows me to upload them on my profile.


----------



## DanaMW86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here they are. [/ATTACH]


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

DanaMW86 said:


> Here they are. [/ATTACH]


That's a fantail,They don't fly much at least the ones I own so it must of come from near by.


----------



## DanaMW86 (Jan 19, 2012)

He doesnt fly much either. I have asked some neighbors, no one has any idea where he could have come from.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well there's a few scenarios:
1. Could have been released at a wedding/funeral by an irresponsible person. Fantails are NOT release material. Then it was lost and managed to find you.
2. Could have been chased away by a hawk, in which it got lost and found you.
3. Could have been dumped by a heartless person.


Either way, it looks healthy and is very lucky to have found you before it got injured or killed by a predator, or starved to death.


In my opinion Marvin looks like it might turn out to be a Marbelle


----------



## DanaMW86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Im greatful he's ok and with all the stray cats and what not around here, Im surprise what perfect condition he was in.

So do you think he...is a she?
Is there any way to find out? I would really like to buy another one for his/her, company.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It can be really hard to tell unless you can watch how the interact with other pigeons, and even then they can trick you until they finally pair up and you see who lays the egg, haha. One thing you could do is see how far apart the pubic bones are. They're right above the vent, you'll feel two bones coming down to a point. Males typically have the two bones touching or very close, and hens usually have some space between them (because these spread apart to pass eggs). Although once again, this can vary, especially with younger birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Jaye that* the bird shouldn't be outside*. She is a fancy breed and very vulnerable to predators because she is white and because she doesn't have the safety of a flock.
She would do really well inside if you will provide her with an inside cage. The size that works really well for inside pigeon companions is one that is 30" long x 18" wide x 18" tall.
Pigeons also appreciate a box to nest in [ I buy small bags of timothy hay and pick a bag with the longest pieces] and a brick to stand on. 
Male pigeons enjoy a mirror to admire themselves...the hens aren't interested in mirrors. So you can put a hand mirror in the cage which may give you a better idea of the bird's gender.
Pigeons need seed mix with a higher protein content than that of other birds. It would be good if you will buy a dove mix and to it add, dried peas, lentils,small pop corn. The pigeon will also need red grit and oyster shell.
I do have a friend in Philadelphia that may be help you place the pigeon if you decide you want to or help you find a companion. Do you want me to have him take a look at this thread?


----------



## DanaMW86 (Jan 19, 2012)

That would be great. I'd love to find some company for him/ her. Thank you.


----------



## DanaMW86 (Jan 19, 2012)

I tried putting a mirror around him and all he did was back up, start trying to bite at the mirror, and started cooing.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Might be having a bad feather day..... Sorry!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hehehe, good one...but actually....that's not a bad/negative reaction.....really 

(of course, you don't wanna put a mirror "around" him/her...just a small hand mirror located in one place so he/she has the choice to approach it or not).


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful find! I used to have "garden fantails" like that in white and other colors in the mid 1980s in Bucks County, not far from Philly. I can't help dreaming that that bird is somehow descended from or distantly related to the birds I had.....though I know that is a stretch 
Enjoy him (?).....they make great and beautiful pets.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

DanaMW86 said:


> So do you think he...is a she?
> Is there any way to find out? I would really like to buy another one for his/her, company.


Two options. 

1) Find an avian vet in your vicinity (a good idea, anyway, when you think about it). Go in, get a wellness exam, and have him/her sex tested (this will involve a blood draw). Takes about 4-5 days for results.

2) Feather sexing:

http://www.avianbiotech.com/questionsaboutfeathersexing.htm

General sexing info:

http://www.avianbiotech.com/SexingCenter.htm

Kits:

http://www.avianbiotech.com/OrderCenter.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

DanaMW86 said:


> That would be great. I'd love to find some company for him/ her. Thank you.


Okay...I'll send him a like to this thread.


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi DanaMW86--
Thank you for rescuing this fantail! 
I just sent you a PM if you'd like additional help. As others mentioned, I do hope you will take him in out of this cold, wet weather, especially after this big snowstorm we had last night. 
Birdscomfort.com sells my favorite type of cage for one or two pigeons, the double flight; here's a link:

http://www.birdscomfort.com/doubleflight_bird_cage.html

http://www.birdscomfort.com/doubleflight_bird_cage.html


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Also, if you plan on keeping Marvin and getting him a friend, I hope that you will adopt, not shop. 
Lots of good resources here on PT in the adoption forums, and then, too, at 

http://www.petfinder.com/index.html


----------

